# AG Abzug speichern ?



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich wollte heute aus einer Anlage, von der CPU ein Programmabzug machen für ein Bausteinvergleich.

Hatte die verbindung hergestellt, online gégangen, Bausteine abgerufen und dann kam das Problem. Ich wollte den Abzug abspeichern, und das ging nicht. Da unter "Datei, Speichern unter" nichts hinterlegt war zum anklicken.

Hab ich eine falsche vorgehensweise, oder geht das nicht ?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Gerhard K (26 März 2010)

Online gehen->Bausteine markieren STRG+A dann STRG+C und ins offline Projekt kopieren STRG+V und schon hast du einen AG abzug gemacht.

Aber einen Bausteinvergleich kannst auch so machen Online/Offline.
Nur so zur Info


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

Hallo,
ah kopieren und einfügen, danke.
Den Bausteinvergleich möchte den Anlagenhersteller machen zwegs Programmänderung. Ich muß ihn die Datei per Email zukommen lassen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Perfektionist (26 März 2010)

Hmmm, AG-Abzug mach ich irgendwie anders ...

Neues Projekt anlegen und dann Station laden in PG.


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hmmm, AG-Abzug mach ich irgendwie anders ...
> 
> Neues Projekt anlegen und dann Station laden in PG.



du verrücktes huhn, du


----------



## Gerhard K (26 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> du verrücktes huhn, du


 
*ACK*

das wäre mir zuviel arbeit,da ich faul bin.


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

zumindest kenn ich jetzt noch ne Möglichkeit....


weiß noch jemand warum meine Taktmerker nicht takten ? 

Hab in der HW-Konfig Taktmerker 100 ausgewählt.
Zum Testen, einem Eingang und dem M 100.5 in einer & verknüpfung ein Ausgang gesétzt,
dabei sollte doch der Ausgang blinken, oder ?


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> weiß noch jemand warum meine Taktmerker nicht takten ?
> 
> Hab in der HW-Konfig Taktmerker 100 ausgewählt.
> Zum Testen, einem Eingang und dem M 100.5 in einer & verknüpfung ein Ausgang gesétzt,
> dabei sollte doch der Ausgang blinken, oder ?



konfig auch übertragen?


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2010)

Danke, funktioniert.......wuste ich noch nicht...... immer diese Kleinigkeiten


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Danke, funktioniert.......wuste ich noch nicht...... immer diese Kleinigkeiten



ein schööööööööner klassiker *ROFL*


----------



## Markus (26 März 2010)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15950


----------



## PN/DP (27 März 2010)

Online-Offline kopieren mit DB-Symbolik und Programm-Kommentaren

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Perfektionist (27 März 2010)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> zumindest kenn ich jetzt noch ne Möglichkeit....


gerne geschehen ...
(@ andere: leider konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich ein verrücktes Huhn sein sollte - hätte dies jedoch gerne auch ironisch, sarkastisch oder wie auch immer auffassen mögen. Eine *sachliche* Wertung mit Angabe der Anzahl von Mausklicks wäre auch hilfreich gewesen - ich finde meine Weg nicht sooo umständlich und würde mich dennoch auch als faul bezeichnen wollen).


----------



## vierlagig (27 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> (@ andere: leider konnte ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum ich ein verrücktes Huhn sein sollte - hätte dies jedoch gerne auch ironisch, sarkastisch oder wie auch immer auffassen mögen.


 
dann mach das bitte!
zumindest von mir aus!
danke ...


----------



## Gerhard K (27 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> dann mach das bitte!
> zumindest von mir aus!
> danke ...


 
*ACK*

dank sei dir vl


----------



## Perfektionist (27 März 2010)

gibt es hier Papageien?


----------



## Gerhard K (28 März 2010)

ja ich bin von der sorte gelber ara! 
kann selber leider keine sätze formulieren, darum bin ich froh das es 
vl:TOOL: gibt.

in diesem sinne guten morgen.


----------



## hbedir (10 April 2010)

Hallo 4 Lagig, kanst du denn mal sagen wie man wirklich einen AG Abzug macht?

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (11 April 2010)

hbedir schrieb:


> Hallo 4 Lagig, kanst du denn mal sagen wie man wirklich einen AG Abzug macht?
> 
> Danke



perfektionist hat doch alles gesagt.


----------



## Paule (11 April 2010)

hbedir schrieb:


> Hallo 4 Lagig, kanst du denn mal sagen wie man wirklich einen AG Abzug macht?


Ich verstehe jetzt dein Problem nicht.
Eine wirklich ausführliche Anleitung findest du doch in dem Link von Markus Post 11 und in dem Link von PN/DP Post 12.
Was willst Du noch?
Maoam?


----------



## hbedir (11 April 2010)

Hallo Markus,
mein Problem ist: Wenn ich eine Anlage vor mir habe und ich nicht das Programm habe und möchte ein AG Abzug machen.
Ich kann ja nicht Online oder Offline arbeiten wenn ich das Projekt nicht habe. Oder wie siehts du das?
Ich ahbe lediglich nur das Step 7 und möchte ein AG ABzug mache.
Ich kann höchstens über erreichbare Teilnehmer an die CPU ran sonst nicht.
Oder ich müsste tatsächlich einn neues Projekt anlegen und dann in die Online / Offline modus schalten.


----------



## Gerhard K (11 April 2010)

wenn du nicht über ethernet verbindest,brauchst du nur ein projekt(*egal welches!!*) öffnen und die bausteine von* online* nach *offline* kopieren und gut ist.was gibt es da noch für ein problem.
wenn du nicht so faul wie ich bist,legst du ein neues projekt an(z.Bsp.: SortiererAGAbzug) und kopierst die bausteine von *online *nach *offline*.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> wenn du nicht über ethernet verbindest,brauchst du nur ein projekt(*egal welches!!*) öffnen und die bausteine von* online* nach *offline* kopieren und gut ist.was gibt es da noch für ein problem.
> wenn du nicht so faul wie ich bist,legst du ein neues projekt an(z.Bsp.: SortiererAGAbzug) und kopierst die bausteine von *online *nach *offline*.


Hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

Also, ich bin nicht am Stammtisch oder im SV?

oder habe verpasst, dass hier Trolle trollen (Frage- oder Antworttroll)?

Was ist los, dass ich hier so einen Schwachsinn lesen muss? Ich versteh den Quatsch, der hier abgesondert wird, nicht ...


----------



## Gerhard K (11 April 2010)

was versteht der perfektionist nicht?
PS:ausserdem mußt du das hier nicht lesen.


----------



## Perfektionist (11 April 2010)

erstens verstehe ich nicht, was das mit einer Ethernetverbindung zu tun oder auch nicht zu tun hat. Wenn ich mein AG über Ethernet erreichen kann, dann kann ich da auch einen AG-Abzug machen.

zweitens verstehe ich nicht, dass jemand auf ein beliebiges Projekt einen AG-Abzug rüberzieht. Vielleicht solltest Du nicht so faul sein, nicht dazuzuschreiben, dass Du in das Offline-Projekt einen neuen Ordner für Deinen AG-Abzug anlegst. Dennoch mutmaße ich mal, dass auf Deinen PG ein heilloses Durcheinander von verschiedenen Projekten mit beliebigen AG-Abzügen herrscht.

Drittens brauch ich zwar Deine Schreibdiarrhoe zwar nicht lesen müssen, aber da ich es gelesen habe, kann ich das so nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen.


----------



## Gerhard K (11 April 2010)

:TOOLh ja großer meister!!

und wie greifts du auf eine cpu über ethernet zu, wenn die ip deines geöffneten projekt mit dem des online projekt nicht übereinstimmt(natürlich ohne vorher die IP angepasst zu haben) , charlie chaplin?

wenn du die cpu erst mal erreichen kannst ist es immer die selbe vorgehensweise.

ausserdem kann ich nachher das projekt so umbennen das sich auch noch andere danach auskennen.viele wege führen nach rom,aber das sollte ein perfektionist ja wissen,oder?jeder so wie er will,oder kann.
ich bin halt nicht so perfekt und faul->auch wenn´s dir vielleicht nicht gefällt,aber ich kenne viele die das so machen und viele die es anders machen.
wünsche noch einen schönen abend


----------



## Perfektionist (11 April 2010)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> und wie greifts du auf eine cpu über ethernet zu, wenn die ip deines geöffneten projekt mit dem des online projekt nicht übereinstimmt(natürlich ohne vorher die IP angepasst zu haben) , charlie chaplin?


Da ich mindestens so faul bin wie Du, drück ich einfach auf den Anzeigen-Button (siehe anhängendes Bild). Im Übrigen muss man die MPI-Adresse auch erstmal kennen, die ist auch nicht automatisch 2. Wenns dann überhaupt MPI ist und der PG-CP auf Auto steht ...


----------

